# Is it normal for my rat to chew randomly when ther's no



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

is it normal for my rat to chew randomly when there is nothing in her mouth? cookie my youngest rat does that but my other rat daisy, does not.
is this normal?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Is it normal for my rat to chew randomly when ther'*

Yes! It's called bruxing, means she's happy! Or stressed... but usually, unless she's trapped in a cone or being force fed meds, it's happy.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Is it normal for my rat to chew randomly when ther'*

I think of bruxing like a cat purring. It's a rats way of purring.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Is it normal for my rat to chew randomly when ther'*

Sometimes, is it proper mouth chewing movements or bruxing (grinding teeth)?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Is it normal for my rat to chew randomly when ther'*

ok thanks!


----------



## hazelanntrancy (Nov 18, 2020)

ration1802 said:


> *Re: Is it normal for my rat to chew randomly when ther'*
> 
> Sometimes, is it proper mouth chewing movements or bruxing (grinding teeth)?


I'm not the owner of this post but my rat is licking me and chewing like he's eating the dust off my hands or something. It's not bruxing at all, it makes a wet noise. He was still able to brux normally too though, whats wrong? He never did this when he licked me before.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

hazelanntrancy said:


> I'm not the owner of this post but my rat is licking me and chewing like he's eating the dust off my hands or something. It's not bruxing at all, it makes a wet noise. He was still able to brux normally too though, whats wrong? He never did this when he licked me before.


If you are still having this happen, then I recommend that you make this its own thread.


----------

